# Coming soon - May



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne (Limited Edition)
Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne










> THE STORY
> In the hellish sprawl of Imperial Terra, Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor Erasmus Crowl serves as a stalwart and vigilant protector, for even the Throneworld is not immune to the predations of its enemies. In the course of his Emperor-sworn duty, Crowl becomes embroiled in a dark conspiracy, one that leads all the way to the halls of the Imperial Palace. As he plunges deeper into the shadowy underbelly of the many palace districts, his investigation attracts the attention of hidden forces, and soon he and his acolyte Spinoza are being hunted – by heretics, xenos, servants of the Dark Powers, or perhaps even rival elements of the Inquisition itself. Soon they discover a terrible truth, one that if allowed to get out could undermine the very fabric of the Imperium itself.


 Jain Zar: The Storm of Silence (Limited Edition)








Jain Zar: The Storm of Silence


> THE STORY
> The eldar are an ancient race whose mode of war blends spirituality with a unique mastery of technology. In times of need, their entire race will rouse to war – led by terrifying, almost mythological figures – the phoenix lords, immortal beings embody the warrior nature of the eldar. A swift and deadly fighter, Jain Zar can harness the rage of her scream to slaughter any who dare oppose her.
> 
> When a burgeoning ork empire starts to pose a threat to the eldar peoples, Jain Zar travels to the craftworld Ulthwé to warn them of the danger. However, she finds her plans to divert disaster are opposed by one of the craftworld’s own seers, Eldrad. With so many futures possible, which path should the eldar walk to avert destruction of their craftworlds and put an end to the greenskin menace?


The Eye of Medusa










> THE STORY
> Ever since the dark days of the Great Heresy, the Iron Hands have a long and tortured history. Their years of suffering and war has left them hardened and believing in a brutal tenet – the flesh is weak. Heavily cybernetic, their flesh extensively altered, these warriors of the Imperium are more machine than man, cold in aspect as well as demeanour. Their methods of recruitment are harsh, their rituals arcane, their pride unshakable. So when a world under the protection of the Chapter falls foul of insurrection, the Iron Hands answer with fire and cold retribution. It matters not that Thennos is considered sovereign territory of the Adeptus Mechanicus, for the Iron Hands' campaign is one of extermination. But there is something dark lurking within Thennos, a horror that defies the purity of cold logic and the machine, and offers something more, something ruinous...


Echoes of Revelation










> DESCRIPTION
> For more than two hundred years, the armies of the Emperor of Mankind fought to reconquer the galaxy – led by the superhuman primarchs, the Space Marine Legions brought countless worlds back under the rule of ancient Terra. Now Horus, once honoured Warmaster and favoured son of the Emperor, has been corrupted by the whispered promises of Chaos. At his command the Imperium is torn apart by a terrible and bloody civil war, the likes of which the galaxy has never seen... There are some who whisper that Horus’ rebellion was not of his own devising, but orchestrated by more sinister powers. While such thoughts are tantamount to heresy, they pale next to the notion that many noble heroes and champions of Terra are in some way blessed by a higher power still. Yet the war still rages across the Imperium, and all eyes now fall towards the Throneworld itself... This anthology CD features three short audio dramas following the half-understood destinies of some of the most important individuals in the galaxy.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Definitely getting Carrion Throne, a book on 40k Terra is not something you see every day. Eye of Medusa looks like it might involve Dark Mechanicus, which is always welcomed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

An Inquisition book by Wraight? Nice.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Will be getting Limited Edition The Carrion Throne and Jain Zar without question!

Also definitely getting Eye of Medusa. David Guymer + Kardan Stronos (Aka the Nice Iron Hand) = Must Buy!

And an audio featuring Noise Marines?? YES!

So it's going to be an expensive month, hehe.


LotN


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The Eye of Medusa and The Carrion Throne seem really interesting. Though, I very much doubt I'll be able to stomach the bill for the limited edition version of the latter.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Actual picture of the upcoming Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne (Limited Edition). Looks good. Not leather effect though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> Actual picture of the upcoming Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne (Limited Edition). Looks good. Not leather effect though.


I WANT THAT!


LotN


----------

